# احد عنده خطوات عمل اختبارات الاسفلت



## الفارس242 (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

حبايبي احد عنده خطوات عمل اختبارات الاسفلت 
مارشال base و wearing

والسوبر بيف

اريد الخطوات بالتفصيل كيفية تصميم الخلطات بالطرق السابقة للضرورة

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## olaaaa (23 يونيو 2009)

اريد معرفت طرق اختبارات الاسفلت ضروري


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 يوليو 2009)

اختبارات الاسفلت تنقسم الى ثلاثة اقسم 
1- اختبارعلى الركام والفلر المستخدم فى الخلطة ( تدرج - تاكل - ثبات- تفتت- شكل الحبيبات- نسب مواد ناعمة -00الخ ) 
2- اختبارات على الاسفلت ( البيتومين ) المادة الرابطة ( نسبة وميض- لزوجه -000الخ )
3- اختبارات على الخلطة من الركام والفلر والبيتومين ( كثافة مارشال - ثبات مارشال او هيفيم - سمك على الطبيعة -00الخ ) 

امل التوضيح من الزملاء ذوى الخبرة فى الطرق عن الفرق بين اختبار هيفيم واختبارانسياب او ثبات مارشال وكيفية اجراء الاختبار وايضاح اية تجارب اخرى وكيفية اجراءها


----------



## engdiab84 (9 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكركم على المجهوات العظيمة


----------

